# Ever heard of a worthless raise???



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

For the last 2 years the company that I work for has paid us a reimburse if we don't take the company offered insurance. They were told by the CPA to stop it they would get into trouble and get us in trouble. So as of 12/1/10 I loose $250 dollars a month. I just got licensed to work on fire systems here, so my company gave me a raise of $1.00 an hour. By my math that is a $90 dollar a month demotion.


BOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

boy, tht sux!


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah just tryin to earn a living and allow my woman to raise the kids from home and not work until they are in school full time. I guess I shouldn't complain there are many not working at all right now.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds weird. So you weren't insured or did you have your own outside insurance?


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to provide insurance to my son from ex-wife. I was cheaper to have him and I on a policy then just him. So I opted not to take the company insurance. Now I guess I will be dual insured. since all the new insurance crap I can't insure my son without an adult, so I will be dual insured I guess.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

swelcome to the new administration and america,now hand over your wallet.
after they take your money and blood,they will want your man card.
up this pis holes as$,I'm going back to costa rica in the spring hopefully to finish my book.
then I'm gonna wag my pecker at the US.I am I red blooded american,not A political machine subservient.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Runthru said:


> I have to provide insurance to my son from ex-wife. I was cheaper to have him and I on a policy then just him. So I opted not to take the company insurance. Now I guess I will be dual insured. since all the new insurance crap I can't insure my son without an adult, so I will be dual insured I guess.


Gotcha. That does suck.



william williamson said:


> swelcome to the new administration and america,now hand over your wallet.
> after they take your money and blood,they will want your man card.
> up this pis holes as$,I'm going back to costa rica in the spring hopefully to finish my book.
> then I'm gonna wag my pecker at the US.I am I red blooded american,not A political machine subservient.


I will be first in line when that book hits the shelves.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aus_staffy said:


> I will be first in line when that book hits the shelves.


I am humbled.


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Gotcha. That does suck.
> 
> I will be first in line when that book hits the shelves.


It does suck, but what is worse my company understands my dilema, but heir hands are tied too. They would continue to reimburse, but they could loose thousands, and get their employees into trouble. I do not blame them, but our tax and insurance laws.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> swelcome to the new administration and america,now hand over your wallet.
> after they take your money and blood,they will want your man card.
> up this pis holes as$,I'm going back to costa rica in the spring hopefully to finish my book.
> then I'm gonna wag my pecker at the US.I am I red blooded american,not A political machine subservient.


can i come with? what is living free here anymore anyway??


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

You know what's worse, being self employed and paying insurance outta pocket. It's pricey.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Dude.....I got 60cents.........another coworker of mine got 10 cents..... Cheap @$4%^$^%

I hate my job and this company.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

SapphirePB said:


> You know what's worse, being self employed and paying insurance outta pocket. It's pricey.


or being A citizen,an american,born raised military,that would have,and were they to call 51 year olds,still ready and available to die?
I needed a copy of my birth cert.so I went to the social service dept. to get it.which here is A cumulative bldg.with DR.s office for wic and some pre natal unit.I walk in,theirs about 13 kids,and 7 pregnant latin,mexican,or Guatemalan maybe.
I proceed to the counter,theirs a nice black lady there,as I'm looking at the pregnant women she's hawking me.I look at her,she's got this grin on her face,she's A crystal ball.she looks into my eyes and says with the lilt of A fairy,"white folks can't complain about no black folks getting all the benefits any longer".
I asked her what was up,and she said that none of them are legal yet they are being seen.she went on to tell me some things I already knew about their method of circumventing the process.
I'm presently unemployed,they will not see me in any way shape or form.
yet,a border bandit,drug smuggling mule can get anything they want.with just A little lie.
I'm not sorry for this statement.it ties this whole job,ins. benefit thing together.
our situation is crucial.their must be some sort of affirmative action to stop it.
they should mandate A border militia.people who,of any adult age can take A 3 month weapon and basic tactical warfare training program and then give an american A job protecting our border between the southwest states.
I would go in A heartbeat.
rifle in one hand,shovel in the other and the american flag hanging from my teeth.
then,in A few years when Americans get back the 35-40% of the jobs that illegals have,our benefit programs go back to benefiting us and those who become legal,legally.your ins. privately will be drastically reduced.private insurers are affected by the govt. expense. it drives health care up even though they are 2 seperate entities.
and,your services would be more needeed.americans that have jobs buy,we buy big,we live good and with the removal of the illegal work force and replacing it with "us" sales would boom.we're not pigeon holing every dime we make for 10 years,not paying taxes and going back to mexico to live.

we're in tgrouble because we've had nothing but spineless administrations.
Bush went to Iraq solely for the oil.what would you expect from an oil baron?
and the new guy Obama,he's A bleeder.he wants to choke us by not doing anything about it either.
we should have put drastic measures in place the day after 9-11.not wait 10 years for full body scans.folks who don't like airport security,walk.
slam the borders shut,put everyone back where they belong like the cat did fred flintstone when he put him on the porch.
we are now,"one nation under fire" not "under God".and we're being murdered from within.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. At least you didn't get a dollar raise and then finding out on your paycheck you bring home less money because now your in a higher tax bracket.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> lol. At least you didn't get a dollar raise and then finding out on your paycheck you bring home less money because now your in a higher tax bracket.


exxxactly..... :goodpost:


----------

